# Schools out for winter!



## lotero (Dec 12, 2007)

well in my case its out for good, i take my last final tonight and i will soon have my Bachelors in Professional Aeronautics no more worrying about homework and class and tests!!

anyway back to the important stuff, i get to finally go on an all day coyote hunt for the first time this year, getting kinda tired of this afternoon here, morning there stuff, i finally get to hike, call, kill and just be away from the hustle and bustle for a day. id like to spend the whole weekend but you know how that goes. I talked to the rancher of the place i am going to hunt and he said it looks great, that there are coyotes every where, this will be the same place i deer hunted and if its anything like that there are dogs everywhere!! i cant wait. anyway the rancher said to be careful as there were 3 big cats in one of the areas i will be hunting, game and fish already killed one but there are two more... so what are your guys opinions or experiences on hunting areas where there are Mountain Lions?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

What state are you hunting in? What are the regulations for hunting lions? I'd be pumped if I would have a chance at a lion!


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

Congrats on graduating. :beer: Glad you can be home for the season. Happy Hunting. :sniper:


----------



## lotero (Dec 12, 2007)

i hunt all over new mexico, and will be hunting the southern part of the state tomorrow, in the snow! (its snowing now and should keep on) G&F allows killing of cougar without a license when any cattle has been killed (there has) but the animal must be turned in within 24 hrs. if i get a license ($43) i can harvest one from Oct. 1-Mar 31.

thanks! :beer:


----------



## bud69652 (Feb 6, 2006)

Hopefully you get one, snap a couple of pictures for nodak if you get one


----------



## lotero (Dec 12, 2007)

will do!


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

What caliber you useing for lions?

I wouldn't use anthing under a 243 :beer:


----------



## lotero (Dec 12, 2007)

30-06. 150gr. seriously considering a stevens .223 though in the near future


----------



## lotero (Dec 12, 2007)

oh man i got skunked!!! it was freezing, i lost my gloves, my boots decided they didnt like my feet anymore, didnt see anything but deer. oh well thats how it goes sometimes. i put in abot 10-12 miles and put in the same amount of stands. i dont know what happened but there just werent any dogs interested. this is a really good area but it just wasnt happening for me. it was pretty disappointing to put a whole day of hunting in and not see a single coyote. oh well i will be back with a vengance next time!


----------



## pfast (Feb 8, 2007)

I know your trip is already over but as far as hunting areas with lions odds are you will never see one. We have tons of lions in my area and I only know one person that has ever called one in. I have never seen one in 36 years. I see tracks and sign but never the cat itself. My brother got a lion last saturday but they use dogs. As far as I know thats about the only way to get them. Not to say people can't or haven't called them in or run across them but odds are without dogs you won't see any. Anyway thats my 2 cents. I am curious if anyone here has called one in. I know danny said he did but he has hunted everywhere for longer than alot of people on here have been alive.


----------



## lotero (Dec 12, 2007)

yea i would have liked to have seen one but wasnt fully expecting to, just blew my mind that i didnt see any dogs... oh well i will be back! :evil:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

From what ive heard about callin cats is the average coyote stand doesnt last nearly long enough. A coyote will either come, or not come when he hears the call (if hes a long ways away, it could take 20 minutes), but cats like to sneak in utlizing cover and look things over, so your average coyote hunter whos sitting 30-45 minutes than leaving is probably never seeing them.

Thats just what ive heard.


----------



## lotero (Dec 12, 2007)

that does make sense, i have heard the same stuff. all the dogs i have called have come running in a matter of minutes.


----------



## VarmintHunter117 (May 28, 2005)

Given your name your not by chance in Otero county are you? Reason I ask is I used to live there, I have spent many a day chase'n yoties around there...

Red Sands south of Alamo is a good place to chase them... going up torwards Cloudcroft... Dry Canyon, Coyote Canyon near Tullerosa... Oscuro has some nice spots. If your near Alamogordo stop in @ Rocky Mountian Supply... Ask for Chris, he's an avid yotie chaser and my good ol Yotie bustin partner down there! I'm sure he'd point ya into some good areas... heck he may even join ya!


----------



## lotero (Dec 12, 2007)

VarmintHunter117 said:


> Given your name your not by chance in Otero county are you? Reason I ask is I used to live there, I have spent many a day chase'n yoties around there...
> 
> Red Sands south of Alamo is a good place to chase them... going up torwards Cloudcroft... Dry Canyon, Coyote Canyon near Tullerosa... Oscuro has some nice spots. If your near Alamogordo stop in @ Rocky Mountian Supply... Ask for Chris, he's an avid yotie chaser and my good ol Yotie bustin partner down there! I'm sure he'd point ya into some good areas... heck he may even join ya!


cool thanks! i am not in otero county, it was just named after me and then they told me that i couldnt come back. :lol: 
i live in albuquerque but am all over checking out new places! now that the time has changed i cant hunt after work so i only hunt on my days off so i have the flexibility to travel a little bit.. my google earth and rino are filling up!


----------

